# Vancouver Tube Amp Seminar?



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

A bud of mine who has done a lot of amp restoration/rebuild work (currently working on some of Randy Bachman's amps --what a collection!) is thinking of offering a series of Wed. evening sessions thru the fall on tube amp design, building and restoration. Any interest out there among lower mainlanders? If interested PM me.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I think there would be. Seems to me there has been some west coast interest with that has been on the simmer here in south Ontario.


----------



## clapton_is_god (Oct 3, 2010)

PM'ed, I am certainly interested


----------



## the_guitarboy (May 2, 2008)

PM'd. Would love to do this


----------



## F. Leghorn (Nov 20, 2010)

That could be interesting. There's always something one can learn. Also, if anyone is interested in Dumble type circuits I can offer a little experience, see the Traynor/Dumble ODS thread above.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey guys, late to the party. Did anything happen with this? Is it still going on? I do some basic tech work in Victoria and am currently working on my first 100watt build. Cheers, Lucius


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, looks like there will be one in the fall... Probably 6-8 evening sessions oriented to newbies. PM me and I'll forward my bud's info; I'll be there for some sessions to help out but this is his gig.


----------



## karter2000 (Sep 7, 2011)

PM'd! Is it too late?


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

karter2000 said:


> PM'd! Is it too late?


This is the info I got from the guy doing the seminar. Hopefully you aren’t busy tonight.


The Introductory Tube Amp Course consists of 8 classes which are each 3 to 3.5 hours long.

Classes are held every Wednesday night at 7:30 PM from September 7 to October 28 at my house in North Richmond.

The Introductory course consists of about 75% lecture and 25% hands on practical.

I use proven designs such Fender Tweed Champ, Tweed Deluxe, Tweed Bassman, Blackface Super Reverb, Blackface Twin Reverb and Marshall JTM 45, Plexi Lead 50, Plexi Lead 100 as teaching aids to explain how tube guitar amps work and why they sound the way they do.

I have room for a maximum of 6 students.

Each student takes a turn bringing donuts or other goodies for our evening coffee break (an excuse to play the guitars and amps).

The tuition fee for the entire Introductory Tube Amp Course is $300 which is payable on the second night of classes.

I also ask each student to buy “How to Hot Rod Your Fender Amp” by Jeffrey Falla as a reference book.

It is available from Chapters and on line from Amazon for $30 or less.

Wayne Knudson
(604) 278-0163
[email protected]


----------



## karter2000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn, just missed it. Thanks much for the info though!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

FYI, just heard that the fall class is postponed; he now plans to do it early January in the new year.


----------

